# Osteopenia



## tristate (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone having problems with coding osteopenia for Medicare patients?   The book tells you to use M85.8_.  I agree; however, the NCD for Medicare doesn't list it is a covered code for Bone Mass Measurement (DEXA scans)  The NCD lists M85.9 as being covered, but I don't think I should use unspecified bone density disorder when it has been specified as osteopenia.


----------



## chembree (Oct 26, 2015)

I have seen others mention this. It is said to be an error with CMS cross walking osteopenia from ICD-9 (which is unspecified) to ICD-10 (which is very specific) and the crosswalk not properly giving all of the ICD-10 choices.

It was suggested to contact the ombudsman if you are a provider ? per the CMS website ?Providers can contact the ICD-10 Ombudsman at ICD10_Ombudsman@cms.hhs.gov to request this be updated.


----------



## chembree (Oct 29, 2015)

The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) will implement Change Request (CR) 9252 on January 4, 2016, effective October 1, 2015. 

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/SE1525.pdf


----------

